# All male guppies??



## barbiegrl75 (Oct 5, 2011)

I've heard many different opinions and thought I would get some more before I decide what to do. I wanted to get guppies for my 10 gallon tank and I don't want babies. Males are more colorful so I wanted to get like 4 or 5 males but I've heard they would get aggressive, at the same time I've heard they only get like that if a female is introduced to the tank. So what should I do? All males or not?


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Many people have tanks of all males. The only thing to worry about is some fin nipping, but with enough decorations and tank space, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## barbiegrl75 (Oct 5, 2011)

That's what I thought but my friend said one of her males killed another and she only had 3 and all were males. But I'm thinking I'm going to give it a try


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

5 is better than 3 as far as aggression goes. I don't know why, but 3 of anything is asking for trouble.


----------



## barbiegrl75 (Oct 5, 2011)

haha oh okay well then I'll definitely stick to 5 then! thanks!


----------

